# Mozart meets Amadeus



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

What would Mozart have thought of the movie? Of Tom Hulce's performance? Would he be amused or offended? Of the treatment of Salieri? Of the way his music is played? And so forth!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Amadeus wasn't a biopic. If Mozart was clear on that point, perhaps he'd feel flattered to be held up as a symbol of genius. And perhaps a bit scandalized that Salieri is used to symbolize mediocrity and impotent jealousy.

But perhaps both of them would be too busy working to have time for movies.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Never mind that: I want to know what his reaction to popcorn was!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

KenOC said:


> What would Mozart have thought of the movie?


"I never had a pink wig!"

I imagine that performance standards have rather gone up since the 18th century, so he'd probably be pretty pleased with that aspect, at least.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

brianvds said:


> Amadeus wasn't a biopic.


People tend to miss the fact that it was meant to be a secret history. Sure, the Mozart/Salieri rival is an invention, but in the universe of the film nobody knew about it except Salieri. That includes Wolfie: as far as he knew, he and Salieri were good friends.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

He would have laughed his butt off at the thought of Salieri taking dictation from him on his deathbed.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think it would take him a while to get over the idea that a performance of a play could be captured on a box and replayed over and over again.

I'd like to see his reaction to the fact that everyone on earth recognizes at least a couple tunes he wrote.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sheer genius. (forum says too short) Sheer genius.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

StevenOBrien said:


>


Nice. _*Very nice.*_ Congratulations!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

StevenOBrien said:


>


Sums it up brilliantly!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Sums it up brilliantly!


... a little matter of the 'good taste' of which Mozart made a famous -- documented -- comment. Somehow, I think a Pink Wig and looking like a wind up doll toy from the late 18, early 1900's just doesn't fall under that 'good taste' umbrella 

Great film, though, just 'other' in order to get its point across.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Not sure what Mozart would have made by his portrayal in the film. We know he had a real sense of humour so he may have laughed at the preposterous set-up. Amadeus is a great film but the whole thing is largely fiction. Mozart was in reality a highly sophisticated man. He couldn't manage money very well but neither can a lot of people. But that of itself did not make him childish like the film portrays.


----------

